# Suggestion on 'For Sale' section



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

May I suggest that along with sellers being obliged to clearly state a price etc etc, that when a seller says item is £xx 'collected' that they be obliged to specify in the ad, what area it is to be collected from?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

and yet another ad in the f/s section today for an item priced for collection with no indication what end of the country the item is located. Pointless and annoying


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> and yet another ad in the f/s section today for an item priced for collection with no indication what end of the country the item is located. Pointless and annoying


Ok - good point i'll edit the rules.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks mate


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=159584 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=159584 [smiley=book2.gif]


hi cam

not sure what you are asking here, price is on and location is in birmingham

Cheers

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=160455 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

